#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nova aura

## nolsmit

Hoi,

Ik heb vorige week een demo gehad van het duitse merk nova.
Zij stelde hier de nieuwe colum speaker voor genaamd af 6
De speaker bestaat uit 6 x 6,5 b&c speakers en een bms 1 inch custom made driver
Hij is ong 900 watt en een spl van 138 db
Ik vond de klank indrukwekkend en wil hem graag inzetten voor grotere spraakklussen en koorwerk
Graag zou ik willen weten of er al iemand is die ervaring heeft met deze speakers

----------


## NesCio01

Dan gaat het wss hierom:

Ik ken ze niet, e.e.a. ziet er wel aardig uit.
Idd voor spraak zeker wel te doen, uhhh koor
niet de base en de bassist toch ckr?
Goed x-overen denk ik, ze gaan tot 70 Hz.....


grtz

----------


## nolsmit

Ja, dat zijn ze
Ziet er op de foto vrij onschuldig uit maar volgens de importeur heb je toch twee dubbel 18 inch bassen nodig om bij te benen.
Ik krijg ze deze week binnen en ga ermee aan de slag
Ben zeer benieuwd
Voorlopig staat er een dynacord dsp260 op met een aangepast programma erop
Ik denk dat ik nog iets hoger ga filteren als70 hz om de speakers te sparen
Ik heb nog te weinig kijk op wat deze speaker aankan maar het ziet er veelbelovend uit
Verslag volgt

----------


## MusicXtra

Met 6 stuks 6,5" drivers heb je een hoog rendement, door de plaatsing op een verticale lijn een grote worp en behoorlijk wat conus oppervlak.
Geloof dus ook best wel dat deze kastjes behoorlijk wat aankunnen.
Maar of ze een dubbel 18" nodig hebben om ze bij te houden vind ik wel een ambitieuze bewering. (je hebt dubbel 18" en dubbel 18")

----------


## nolsmit

Hoi musicxtra,
Ik ga deze week proberen
Er staan de volgende versterkers op

Nova dxp 2300 voor de aura toppen
Nova dxp 3600 voor de dubbel 18 inch band pass bassen
Dynacord dsp 260 
Ik laat je wel iets weten

----------


## 4AC

Ik ben benieuwd of deze paaltjes de specificaties waar maken.
Neem deze frequentie grafiek, dat is behoorlijk impressive voor dergelijk kleine woofers in een tevens kleine behuizing (al zijn het ook weer geen 3"/4" woofertjes die je ook wel eens ziet). Maar als ze de 4510Nd bij kunnen houden...

Ik ook heb mijn twijfels bij de verhouding tussen vier maal dubbel 18" bandpass versus één paaltje per kant. Maar ik wil zeker niet uitsluiten dat het mogelijk is.

Mvg,

Teun

Edit: ik zie dat je al eerder enthousiast was over Nova, toevallig een paar aandelen, haha?

----------


## drummerke

Ziet er inderdaad mooi uit, maar hoe het klinkt dat zie je helaas niet, ik vind de AA craft flat array er ook mooi uitzien 3x8" + ribbon tweeters maar kan ze helaas nog nergens testen (enkel te beluisteren)

----------


## nolsmit

Hoi 4ac,
Helaas heb ik geen aandelen bij nova maar ik gebruik naast mijn ouderwetse macrotechs ook twee racks met nova versterkers.
Ik heb ze eerst goed getest en heb ze nu ong anderhalf jaar in gebruik
Ze bevallen goed en zeker het power management systeem van deze versterkers.
Ik kan in de meeste kroegen waar geen krachtstroom is gewoon draaien op drie eindtrappen op een groep zonder problemen.

Tot nu toe bevalt nova mij goed,ik ben benieuwd of de aura speakers dat ook gaan doen.
Ze zien er in ieder geval veelbelovend uit
Het is in mijn ogen een gedurft ontwerp van deze duitse tabrikant
Ik houd je op de hoogte
Zondag mijn eerste klus hiermee

----------


## jakkes72

Heb je wellicht ook al ervaring met de NM1 en NM2?

En heb je wellicht enig idee wat de prijzen van Nova zijn?

----------


## nolsmit

Kijk maar eens op leans.be
Zij importeren nova,op deze site vind je ook een prijslijst
Zij hebben ook een link nasr de fabrikant die alle info geeft die je nodig hebt

----------


## mrVazil

Ik heb een setje nova monitors in gebruik gehad, en zoals dat altijd gaat met die dingen slijten de labels er af. Onder het label van nova zat een ander label, nl van craaft.

Even daarna ook stukken gehad, box opengedraaid, craaft speakertje uitgehaald. Nova is dus gewoon aa craaft  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

Heeft dit nog iets van doen met Novanex? Het schoot me ineens te binnen dat ik eigenlijk niet weet wat er met dit fantastische (ahum, kuch) merk gebeurd is...

@lex

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb een setje nova monitors in gebruik gehad, en zoals dat altijd gaat met die dingen slijten de labels er af. Onder het label van nova zat een ander label, nl van craaft.
> 
> Even daarna ook stukken gehad, box opengedraaid, craaft speakertje uitgehaald. Nova is dus gewoon aa craaft



Goed om hierbij te weten is dat nova zowel producten van 100 euro en een paar tientjes heeft als enkele duizenden euro's per stuk.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mrVazil

ah dat wist ik dan weer niet, momenteel heb ik de luxe om net als jou (leid ik uit je sig af) met turbosound te werken. nova/craaft is dus de deur uit  :Smile:

----------


## nolsmit

Hoi allemaal
Zoals belooft hier mijn ervaring met nova aura

Eerst een popfestival gedaan met vier verschillende bands in een kleine feestzaal
Nova aura uitgebreid met twee band pass dubbel 18 inch bassen in een centercluster
Volgens de fabrikant filteren bij 70 hz maar toch gekozen voor 90 hz

Het geluid was mooi verdeeld en zeker niet te hard
Ook bij hogere volumes en druk blijft de top strak klinken

Veel reacties gehad over de verstaanbaarheid,die was perfect

De volgende dag een korentreffen.

Op het koor 4 x sennheiser k 6 en het combo een klein beetje doorversterkt
Hier betrof het een gemeenschapshuis met een langwerpige zaal

De auras aan de zijkant naast het podium 

Na de mics uitgefloten te hebben kon ik kijken tot hoe ver ik kon gaan
Door het kleine speakeroppervlak had ik meer om te schuiven en kon ik het koor ondanks de mindere accoustiek super op volume blijven houden.

Al met al een hele leuke afwisselende test en ik moet zeggen dat ik zeer tevreden ben met deze top,veel mogelijkheden en ondanks dat het volgens de meesten op dit forum geen bekend merk is denk ik dat ze een mooie luidspreker op de markt hebben gebracht.

En oh ja alles is gemixed op roland rss m380

----------


## @lex

> Door het kleine speakeroppervlak had ik meer om te schuiven en kon ik het koor ondanks de mindere accoustiek super op volume blijven houden.



Wat bedoel je hiermee?

@lex

----------


## 4AC

> ah dat wist ik dan weer niet, momenteel heb ik de luxe om net als jou (leid ik uit je sig af) met turbosound te werken. nova/craaft is dus de deur uit



Yes, luxe én trots!  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Cees_

aloha,
Zag deze oude discussie over Nova. Ik ben aan het rondkijken naar een nieuw geluidssetje met 2 subs en 2 tops. Ben daarbij een set van Nova tegen gekomen uit de iNova serie:

[LIST][*]2x IN15sub: actieve 15" sub met digitale amps voor sub (1000W) en top (440W)[*]2x IN8: 8x3" aangevuld met ribbon driver[/LIST]
Klinkt prima, zelfs bij uitversterken van een band in een niet al te grote ruimte.

Andere set die ik op het oog heb is van TW_Audio. Klinkt erg goed en uitermate strak. TW_Audio speelt wel in een andere prijsklasse (helaas).

[LIST][*]2x B15 passieve sub 15"[*]2x M8 passieve top 8"[*]Crest CC2800 amp[/LIST]Iemand ervaringen die gedeeld kunnen worden?

----------


## frederic

Wat is de kostprijs?

----------


## Cees_

Bruto prijzen ex korting ex accesoires en koffie met koeken:
Voor zo'n Nova set zit je al snel tussen de 4000 en 4500 (ex korting)
Die set van TW Audio zit daar al snel 1000,= boven (ex korting)

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Bruto prijzen ex korting ex accesoires en koffie met koeken:
> Voor zo'n Nova set zit je al snel tussen de 4000 en 4500 (ex korting)
> Die set van TW Audio zit daar al snel 1000,= boven (ex korting)



 
Welke TW set vergelijk je hier dan?

----------


## Cees_

Nova:
[LIST][*]2x IN15sub: actieve 15" sub met digitale amps voor sub (1000W) en top (440W)[*]2x IN8: 8x3" aangevuld met ribbon driver[*]IN8: NOVA by CRAAFT AUDIO GmbH / Germany - QUALITY MADE IN GERMANY[*]IN15sub: NOVA by CRAAFT AUDIO GmbH / Germany - QUALITY MADE IN GERMANY[/LIST]
TW Audio M-sts-two (zonder hoezen en dolly):
[LIST][*]2x B15 passieve sub 15"[*]2x M8 passieve top 8"[*]Crest CC2800 amp[*]TW Audio Product Catalogue // M-SYS-TWO[/LIST]

----------


## I.T. drive in

In de plaatselijke muziekwinkel verkopen ze monitoren van Nova.
Ziet er erg goed uit en klank technisch geweldig

----------


## nolsmit

Hoi allemaal,
Ik heb de nova aura colums nu ong een jaar in gebruik en ik moet zeggen dat ik erg tevreden ben

Voor een colum kunnen ze enorm veel aan.
Ik was in het begin erg huiverig omdat ik nog nooit hiermee gewerkt heb maar ze voldoen aan mijn verwachtingen.
Het is me ook gelukt om een woofertje er uit te blazen maar dat lag puur aan mijzelf.
Tijdens een test ging het een beetje mis en zo wist ik precies wat wel en niet kon.

Ik heb veel verschillende klussen gedaan van een tirolerfeestje voor 300 pers tot verschillende uitvaarten.
Ook een rock an roll feestje was ook geen probleem,wel uiteraard vergezeld met twee meyer usw subs.

Ik zou graag een advies van jullie willen hebben:
ik heb er nog twee bijgekocht en hopen dat ze deze week arriveren.
Het is de bedoeling dat ze voor grotere spraakklussen gebruikt worden maar ook een band
Ook wil ik hier geen twee maar vier usw subs bij gebruiken.

Mijn vraag:
Hoe zouden jullie vier colums combineren?
Kan ik ze omdat ze taps toelopen met de achterkant tegen elkaar zetten of krijg ik dan faseproblemen?
Ik heb ook de volgende opstelling in gedachten:

Twee subs paralel geschakeld in het midden voor het podium
Twee subs aan de zijkanten met daarop op een tussenstang de colums
Twee colums verderop links/rechts uiteraard gedelayd

Ik hoor graag van jullie

----------


## nolsmit

Hoi alemaal,
inmiddels werk ik nu al een tijdje met de nova aura speakers.
de tweede set is er nu ong eenhalf jaar en ik heb veel geexperimenteerd met de plaatsing vande speakers.
eerder vertelde ik dat de speakers een mogelijkheid hadden om eentrussbeugel te monteren.
ik vond de originele net zo handig dus heb ik er zelf op elke speaker gemaakt.
nu kunnen ze naast elkaar aan een kant aande truss hangen.
natuurlijk benik me bewust van de gevolgen van het bij elkaar plaatsen van de speakers 
ook hier heb ik veel me getest en als je er een rechtdoor zet en de andere naar het midden van de zaal dan vallen de faseproblemen in het hoog mee.
je moet er even mee richten en uiteindelijk hoor je dat de speakers een geheel vormen.
Een bleusfestival met 400 pers was geen enkel probleem.
de set was aangevuld met meyer sound usw subs en500 hp subs 
het resultaat was super.
ik weet dat de speakers erg aan de prijs zijn maar voor mij was dit de beste optie om toch een dikke set mee te nemen die superver komt en alleen binnen 20 min operationeel is en die in een vito past in plaats van een enorme bakwagen.
ik vraag me af of er meer mensen zijn die met deze speakers of vergelijkbaar werken dan kunnen we ervaringen uitwisselen

----------


## drummerke

ben ook wel benieuwd naar een luistertest, maar geen ervaring mee.

----------


## drummerke

hoe ver is de "trow" van een enkel setje...standaard volume.

----------

